# Fishfinder/GPS installation



## boertjie (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Fellow Yakkers 

I'm looking at getting a fishfinder with GPS capability. Any ideas on one that's not too expensive and can do the job?

2nd part of my question is.... where can I take it to get installed once I bought it.

Thanks,


----------



## boertjie (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks very much cjbfisher. I will see how much I can squeeze out of the budget and maybe 'BORROW' some money out of the baby's education fund


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've found the Lowrance Mark 4 works well, except the SD slot for exporting/importing data isn't waterproof enough and has stopped working. Rest of the unit works well though. When I get around to exchanging it I'm gonna fill the slot of the replacement with dialectric grease. Here's some more detail: viewtopic.php?f=82&t=61556


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Boertje as others have mentioned the Lowrance Mark 4 is a good little unit. I have mine sitting in the well in front of me and at times it gets a bit wet but I haven't had any problems with it stopping. I just make sure I spray the connections with Innox every few trips, wipe it off at the end of the trip and all is good. 
However, as Squidley has mentioned the stupid bloody rubber flap which covers the micro SD slot is not water tight. They should have put a door on it as with some of the other models. I pushed the rubber in tight and sealed around it with silicon (or so I thought I had) and yet water still got in there. I have now removed the card and put a thicker layer of silicon around it and all is good. 
Good luck with your search.
Cheers
Bob


----------

